# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [White Rabbit] Naïka et Naya

## White Rabbit

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Naïka et Naya
*Type:* Rat
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 2 ans 1 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 63 - Puy-de-Dôme
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* sauvetage@white-rabbit.org





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 


*Leur histoire*
Naïka et Naya sont nées en décembre 2020 et ont été réhabilitées par l'association en janvier 2022 d'un laboratoire où elles étaient sentinelles. Elles sont actuellement en famille d'accueil dans le Puy-de-Dôme (63).


*Leur alimentation*
Naya et Naïka mangent des Selective Supreme Science rats et reçoivent quelques aliments séchés en friandise (carotte, betterave, banane). Elles sont très gourmandes et mangent facilement leur gamelle.






*Leur caractère*
Les deux miss se laissent plutôt caresser quand elles sont dans les mains, mais elles n'acceptent pas les caresser en sortie ou dans leur cage.
Naya est très curieuse, exploratrice et dynamique: elle adore grimper aux grilles, les hamacs, s'approche de sa famille d'accueil, et a déjà accepté des granulés de la main de celle-ci. Elle a par contre tendance à croquer les doigts.
Naïka est beaucoup plus calme et en retrait. Elle commence tout doucement à s'approcher de plus en plus de sa famille d'accueil, mais elle reste souvent dans son coin.


Les deux puces apprécient leurs sorties en dehors de leur cage; elles explorent puis Naya s'installent confortablement sur les jambes de sa FA. Leur coin favori dans leur cage est leur spoutnik, dans lequel elles aiment s'installer toutes les deux.
De caractères très différents, les deux rates s'entendent tout de même très bien et se complémentent: Naya permet ainsi à Naïka de se sentir en confiance, et l'incite à sortir.



*Conditions d'adoption:*
Covoiturage accepté dans toute la France.
Pour plus d'informations: sauvetage@white-rabbit.org
Pour en savoir plus sur nos conditions d'adoption: Conditions d'adoption rats
Pour déposer une demande d'adoption: Formulaire d'adoption


*Type d'adoptant recherché:* Naya a tendance à croquer un peu fort les doigts et Naïka peut être un peu difficile à rattraper en sortie, donc les deux rates cherchent des adoptants patients et qui n'ont pas peur de se faire pincer.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

